# Normal range for lactase levels ?



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Evenin' all,When I had my endoscopy done some time ago I also had some tissue taken for brush border enzymes. the results came back with a lactase level of 15.2u/gm of protein which I was told was on the low side, however I do not know what the normal range of lactase levels are. I have done google searches and am not coming up with the info I am looking for. Would anyone know what the normal levels for a male adult caucasian are ?Iain


----------

